# Thoughts on a new wooden mold



## Greenman

I am planning on making my own molds here soon and was wondering what people thought about this plan.

I was going to thy and make it very versatile – so the plan is:

The basic plan is a slab mold with hinged sides and some sort of latching/dowel pins to hold it together. But my thought is if I make it deep enough 3.5” I can have 2 boards I can use to divide the inside up which I would secure with dowels. I also plan on making the semi-permanent liners using chopping mats that I say on this board.

The current on I have planed uses 1x4 for the sides and dividers, and 1x12’s for the bottom and top. It is 2 feet long, and when don would be able to do one slab that was 9.25 inches Wide 3” deep (with .5” to spare at the top) and 22.5 inches long. If I put the dividers in I would have 2 areas that are 3” wide by 3” deep and 22.5 inches long and another that is 2.25 inches wide by 3” deep by 22.5 inches long (would use this well to make sample bars.)


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna

I am all for versatile, multi purpose molds.

Here are some which I have made.

The second and third pics show the mold I currently use. I can make anything from 1 to 4 logs in this mold.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157609775500373/


----------



## Neil

MagiaDellaLuna,

Very Nive molds!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna

Thanks, Neil.

Now all I really need is a decent cutter so I can cut a whole log at one time rather than bar by bar. It is just too expensive to import one of the beauties available in the USA, so I will have to make my own


----------



## xraygrl

I agree, nice molds! What is it you have them lined with? 

nancy


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna

Thanks, Nancy.

I have PM'ed you.


----------



## Dixie

Greenman, are you thinking of splitting the mold with another board so you can make two batches at once? One on top of the other?

I was just thinking, if you did that you may run the risk of over insulation....putting another hot batch on top. Don't know, just thinking.

Good luck. I hope you'll post pics when your finished


----------



## ChrissyB

Magia, do you find that the batches in the centre heat faster than the ones on the outside?


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Magia, do you find that the batches in the centre heat faster than the ones on the outside?



That might happen with CP, but I only make Whipped soap. My Milk, Silk and Honey tends to heat up quite a bit, so I normally put those on the outside, and if needed I remove the wooden dividers as soon as the log has firmed up. That allows some of the heat to escape. The liners are strong enough to hold their shape at that stage.


----------



## ChrissyB

Ah, that makes sense. Thankyou!
BTW that Milk Silk and Honey soap sounds lovely.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Ah, that makes sense. Thankyou!
> BTW that Milk Silk and Honey soap sounds lovely.



Thanks, ChrissyB.

The MSH is my best seller as it is good for all sorts of skin problems. It also does not hurt that it smells like Vanilla/Caramel  

 The next best seller is Green Tea and Bentonite clay for oily skin.


----------



## rupertspal42

My pops is gonna make some wood molds for me    I can't remember the name of the wood he said he wants to use though lol


----------



## cathym

what is whipped soap??? :shock:


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna

cathym said:
			
		

> what is whipped soap??? :shock:



Here you go.............

http://nizzymoulds.com/Whipped/index.htm


----------



## Deb

MagiaDellaLuna, 

That is exactly how I want my soap molds to be, though it looks like I'm going to end up with silicone liners. 

How do you keep the ends and sides 'on'? and how did you make those nifty liners? do they ever leak?


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna

Deb said:
			
		

> MagiaDellaLuna,
> 
> That is exactly how I want my soap molds to be, though it looks like I'm going to end up with silicone liners.
> 
> How do you keep the ends and sides 'on'? and how did you make those nifty liners? do they ever leak?



Hi Deb

Here is the link for the liners. The whipped soap is quite thick, about the equivalent of a thick trace CP, so the liners never leak.

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... highlight=

The last pic of the molds shows the toggle latches that are used to attach the sides.

Here is a link to something similar, but most DIY stores should have them in stock.

http://www.anzor.co.nz/?t=128


----------

